# HIVC membership



## MikeV-97 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I have owned a deeded wk.at desert club for 15 yrs. used it 4-5 times when I got the letter to join Holidayinnclub I couldn' pass up 204.00 fee .when I got the online docs 35 pgs. I didn't understand it feel like I am buying the t/s from the developer again,I am running out of time to sign this not sure I want to sign my life away, any one have these issues as well, any help would be great thanks Mike


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*You are*

Except you are only paying $204 instead of $1000's .
If you want to use their other resorts, then it may be a good deal. If you want to use RCI points, again it may be a good deal.
The club has some interesting fees. It costs $49 every time you make a reservation. Once made they are final unless you buy the cancellation for another $35. Then each year you pay the club dues, $94 iirc. It has many good features but depending upon how you plan to use it, it may or may not be for you. Greg






MikeV-97 said:


> Hi I have owned a deeded wk.at desert club for 15 yrs. used it 4-5 times when I got the letter to join Holidayinnclub I couldn' pass up 204.00 fee .when I got the online docs 35 pgs. I didn't understand it feel like I am buying the t/s from the developer again,I am running out of time to sign this not sure I want to sign my life away, any one have these issues as well, any help would be great thanks Mike


----------



## MikeV-97 (Jul 18, 2012)

*regarding hivc*

I managed to get the documents resent which buys me more time to procrastinate .I agree 204.00 instead of $1000s.My concern since I am not familiar with HIVC or doc.signing,which won't allow me to print the docs untill I sign them, not real comfortable with that.I saw a lot of member disc.regarding this untill 6/30 nothing since


----------



## jackio (Jul 18, 2012)

I took the plunge because the cost was so low.  I had wanted to try RCI points and this was a cheap way to get in.  Also, if you don't like it after 3 years your week can revert back to a traditional ownership week.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 19, 2012)

If you were using your week, either by staying at DC or exchanging it I'd say you don't have to do a thing.  We are getting our money's worth now and don't feel it's good for us.

However if you are looking for a new affiliation and club package, this certainly is an inexpensive entry to that.  You just need to determine if this will actually bring more opportunities that you'd actually take advantage of.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 19, 2012)

MikeV-97 said:


> Hi I have owned a deeded wk.at desert club for 15 yrs. used it 4-5 times when I got the letter to join Holidayinnclub I couldn' pass up 204.00 fee.


If you've only used it 4-5 times in the last 15 years then I would say no.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 19, 2012)

Has anyone got their actual membership yet.  It have been 3 weeks and I have seen nothing from them regarding getting an actual membership so that I can set up an account online.


----------



## MikeV-97 (Jul 19, 2012)

*hivc concerns*

That's a good question ,I will mention to the rep.when I talk to them.I don't want to wait untill it's too late to use my2012 week..Mike


----------



## MikeV-97 (Jul 21, 2012)

*HIVC*

I have a couple more questions bef.I commit .--What is a mini system??What is a transfer fee??And last is there a $109.00 yr. fee along with the annual fee?? Mike


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 25, 2012)

Still no membership info. anyone else get there online account set up?

 The $104 per year is both the HIVC fee and the RCI Points membership fee, from what I can gather.


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandy, they told me 8 weeks [yes, 8 weeks!] before I will have an on line account.  Mike, it took me forever to fill out the form.  DON'T print it, it is 64 pages long.  You can save it.  If there are 2 owners, after you fill out the first form, you will get an e-mail for the second owner to fill out the form.  THEN you will get a much shorter form to print.  I was told the second form would come up after I finished the first form so I called for help.  Also I then found out I didn't have to print that many pages, that still another e-mail would have what I needed to print.  Really not enjoying working with Holiday Inn so far.  $49 sounds high since all transactions with Escapes cost $20.  We plan to trade back in to Galveston on the Gulf using the points for a different week or splitting weeks.  So far I am unimpressed.


----------



## Mel (Aug 13, 2012)

You can'treally compare the cost withescapes because it's no longer an option.   49 is good compared to all the exchange companies, but with limited choices.  At least theannual fee covers RCI.  We're still undecided with our Tropical Breeze week.
It seems to be worth more as a regular RCI week.


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 15, 2012)

Mel, I really liked Escapes.  I have often said all timeshare employees should train with Escapes/Cooper to know how to serve their clients.  I'm sorry Cooper couldn't keep the Galveston property.  I saw the paper with what the maids were supposed to do and it was amazing--therefore the units were clean.  Also the staff at Galveston was more than friendly.  Fortunately, they have retained some if not all of them.  I found the point system easy to understand and could get several short vacations by going during the week.   If one of our weeks were not a spring break week, we might have kept our weeks as fixed weeks.  The second week we own we will probably use as it is a July week.   If we keep being turned off by the service we receive, we will just go to fixed weeks and trade the spring break week.  Excuse the vent.


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 21, 2012)

*still looking*

Have they actually changed the name yet...I seen one on e-bay.Galveston at the Gulf!  I have no intentions of buying but would like to see the place  .....take a tour or even exchange in.........are they still with II or have they moved to RCI?


----------



## Biomac1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Problem with HIC*

I have a whole different problem with HIC.  I have several timeshares, I use points & weeks through RCI... The only problem I had with that is you have to book about a year ahead for some spots.
I purchased 2BR @ South beach resort, @ Myrtle Beach SC. This property was purchased by HIC from Burroughs & Chappin, the original owners. 
HIC is now trying to force me to join HIC and pay their club fees before I can use my week or points through RCI.
I think this is unethical and wonder if anyone else out there in TUG land is having the same problem?

If you feel the same about HIC & RCI, please answer to Biomac1.
Thank you in advance.






MikeV-97 said:


> Hi I have owned a deeded wk.at desert club for 15 yrs. used it 4-5 times when I got the letter to join Holidayinnclub I couldn't' pass up 204.00 fee .when I got the online docs 35 pgs. I didn't understand it feel like I am buying the t/s from the developer again,I am running out of time to sign this not sure I want to sign my life away, any one have these issues as well, any help would be great thanks Mike


----------



## Biomac1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*HIC fees?*

Hi Mike, I don't know why you would think $204.00 would be a good price for using something you allready own.
Holiday In Club has been trying to me to join their club just so I can use my condo & points through RCI, I have been using RCI for the same condo since 2008 through RCI. I still have to use RCI because I have other properties, points & Weeks.
Why should I have to pay another company HIC.  for the services I allready use with RCI?
HIC is just ( in my opinion) another SCAM to squeeze more money out of Time Share owners!.
They staryted out wanting $100.00 it is now $125.00 and I haven't even used their services.
Biomac1 





Biomac1 said:


> I have a whole different problem with HIC.  I have several timeshares, I use points & weeks through RCI... The only problem I had with that is you have to book about a year ahead for some spots.
> I purchased 2BR @ South beach resort, @ Myrtle Beach SC. This property was purchased by HIC from Burroughs & Chappin, the original owners.
> HIC is now trying to force me to join HIC and pay their club fees before I can use my week or points through RCI.
> I think this is unethical and wonder if anyone else out there in TUG land is having the same problem?
> ...


----------



## Biomac1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*HIC*

Hi Mike! 
If you don't have any property owned by HIC, I would advise against you joining there club.
If you can use your week/points through some other entity, that is what I would do.
I use RCI to book my vacations, I also use them for points & weeks exchange.
However, HIC purchased a property in which I owner a deeded week / points.
Now they are trying to force me to purchase a membership in their club @ $100.00 originally, it is now $125.00 and I have not used it yet.  nor do I intend to.. I have contacted the BBB about this.   I received a reply from Orange Lake / HIC, saying I still must use the Holiday Inn Club in order to use RCI exchange & points system.
I would think very carefully before I sign any papers with them.
I did not sign anything saying I would join, but still they insist that I must. 
Hopefully you will get to a place where you can use your weeks without any hastle!
Biomac1




MikeV-97 said:


> Hi I have owned a deeded wk.at desert club for 15 yrs. used it 4-5 times when I got the letter to join Holidayinnclub I could' pass up 204.00 fee .when I got the online docs 35 pgs. I didn't understand it feel like I am buying the t/s from the developer again,I am running out of time to sign this not sure I want to sign my life away, any one have these issues as well, any help would be great thanks Mike


----------



## MikeV-97 (Aug 30, 2012)

*HIVC*

I had to to cancel my membership my wife would not sign ,however they offered us to visit the OL Orlando resort for an owners update.After reading the replies I feel the membership is not worth it ,I'll sit for 60 min.hear what they have to say,then show them what I know should be fun.thanks---- Mike


----------



## Texasbelle (Sep 2, 2012)

Biomac, in order to split my week or use a different week, I need a points program.  Thus, i am joining the HIvC.  If I wanted to use the weeks I own every year, i wouldn't join.


----------



## HilliB (Sep 25, 2012)

Texasbelle said:


> Mel, I really liked Escapes.  I have often said all timeshare employees should train with Escapes/Cooper to know how to serve their clients.  I'm sorry Cooper couldn't keep the Galveston property.  I saw the paper with what the maids were supposed to do and it was amazing--therefore the units were clean.  Also the staff at Galveston was more than friendly.  Fortunately, they have retained some if not all of them.  I found the point system easy to understand and could get several short vacations by going during the week.   If one of our weeks were not a spring break week, we might have kept our weeks as fixed weeks.  The second week we own we will probably use as it is a July week.   If we keep being turned off by the service we receive, we will just go to fixed weeks and trade the spring break week.  Excuse the vent.



What is "Escapes" please?


----------



## lucillec (Oct 12, 2012)

*HiVC and RCI*

I am a traditional weeks owner ..and my friends purchased HIVC at the same resort.
From what I can tell, they can only access RCI through the HIVC website. 
I believe they have an RCI membership..but do not have access to any special deals.. I would think as a points member they would.  We are going to the onsite RCI coordinator tomorrow to discuss..anyone have any information on it?


----------



## Sandy (Oct 21, 2012)

*I also joined..*

I also own at the Desert Club, buying during the transformation from the old to the new resort.  When I saw the June 30 deadline I joined because I thought that the cost was reasonable.  I have been an RCI member since 1980, so I have been "around the block" on many of these programs and configuartions.

As a weeks and points owner, I found that joining HICV was enticing, but I did a lot of reading on the Western board where there was an extensive discussion about all of this.  

Although I did not intially want to be in a "holiday inn" club, now that I am in the HICV club I am happy so far. I have used the points to stay at a regular Holiday inn resort, not a timeshare, using the Priority Club points system.  For me, at this stage in my life, I don't always need a timeshare but can use a hotel. With this system, I can get into places that do not have timeshares but have lots of hotels within their system. I have a reservation at the Indigo (a more upscale/boutique hotel within the system) for a few nights using my Priority club points. 

The verdict is still out overall, but so far it is good. 

sandy
BTW: I have had difficulty searching for this discussion because I used HIVC, but it is actually HICV.  It is referred as both on these boards.


----------



## jgraul (Nov 8, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Although I did not intially want to be in a "holiday inn" club, now that I am in the HICV club I am happy so far. I have used the points to stay at a regular Holiday inn resort, not a timeshare, using the Priority Club points system.  For me, at this stage in my life, I don't always need a timeshare but can use a hotel. With this system, I can get into places that do not have timeshares but have lots of hotels within their system. I have a reservation at the Indigo (a more upscale/boutique hotel within the system) for a few nights using my Priority club points.



How do you like the Holiday Inn Resorts? I've only used three of the HICV resorts (South Beach, River Island, and Bay Point).


----------



## Sandy (Nov 13, 2012)

I stayed at Orange Lake before it was called HIVC. I currently own at the former Summer Bay in Las Vegas, now part of the HIVC system, and have stayed there 3 times. I will be going again in March. 

I really look forward to staying at the South Beach resort next spring or summer, using my new HIVC points!  I have used the Priority club to transfer points that never expire to stay at their hotel groups. I used the points only once thus far.  Because we do not always stay at timeshares now that our kids are grown, this will be a welcome option.

I would like your impression on the South Beach resort, if you can share.

thanks!


----------

